# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Министр связи и информатизации Беларуси Сергей Попков в студии информационного канала «Панорама» рас

## ByFly

С 22 по 25 апреля в Минске проходит XXII Международный специализированный форум по телекоммуникациям, информационным и банковским технологиям TIBO-2015. Среди участников более 200 компаний из 13-ти стран мира. Это крупнейшие производители телекоммуникационного оборудования, компьютеров и программного обеспечения, средств и систем безопасности. Ежегодно выставка становится одной из самых успешных площадок для международного сотрудничества в области высоких технологий.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

